# Is there a compelling reason?



## AquaDean (Oct 29, 2009)

I’ve used some Amazonia II soil in the past and have just purchased some of the new Azoo Substrate from Green Leaf. My question is if there is a compelling reason one way or the other to use it as a base substrate and cover it with a layer of fine gravel or coarse sand? In the two tanks that I’ve used the Amazonia II substrate in I’ve put about one to two inches of it in the bottom of the tanks and covered it with about 1 ½” of a fine black gravel about the same grain size as the Amazonia II soil. From what I can tell/measure the tank still has the KH and PH buffering from the soil, the plants seem to do great and I don’t get that dust cloud in the water column whenever I move a plant or change a rock or sticks location. I really don’t like that brown dust cloud whenever the substrate is touched. So is there a compelling reason either way or is it just a matter of personal taste?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Personal taste. Myself don't like that mixed look so I don't do it. The only reason I see if you doing this is to prevent the soil gets too compact... I mean a very long time.


----------

